# What are they teaching these kids?



## reachtreeservi (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6F1qYtE-1k


Talk about not knowing what you don't know.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 13, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6F1qYtE-1k
> 
> 
> Talk about not knowing what you don't know.



I would confiscate their weed.


----------



## ckliff (Sep 13, 2008)

amusing, thankfully not too long...

Did anyone notice two of them were wearing IDs around their necks? Kinda wonder if they escorting inmates from the asylum...


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 13, 2008)

At that age I was already working almost full time, and they are obviously not, anyone see a connection???


----------



## wasajco (Sep 13, 2008)

Let me guess: Idle hands are the devils workshop? Do I win?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## reachtreeservi (Sep 14, 2008)

What gets me is that the tree is pretty large. And super rotten.

Definitely a bad combination.


----------



## yooper (Sep 14, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> What gets me is that the tree is pretty large. And super rotten.
> 
> Definitely a bad combination.



Ya I was waiting for a big ol widow maker to fall down and smash his mellon:greenchainsaw:


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 22, 2008)

yooper said:


> Ya I was waiting for a big ol widow maker to fall down and smash his mellon:greenchainsaw:



I was wishing for some tree justice on that one. I'm with dan, confiscate the weed. Lol.


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 11, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I would confiscate their weed.



And flush it down the toilet :monkey:


----------



## polexie (Feb 12, 2009)

yooper said:


> Ya I was waiting for a big ol widow maker to fall down and smash his mellon:greenchainsaw:



:agree2:


----------



## Ekka (Feb 12, 2009)

They're teaching Mario new ways of giving the industry a black eye. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------

